# Characters of Brixton....



## Netski (May 9, 2008)

Thought it would be interesting to find out other peoples knowledge of certain characters I always see around Brixton, I find it really fascinating knowing that these big characters are notcied by so many people but never known...does anybody have any more information on these people or have any stories to input??

Heres a couple ...
1 - Tall black lady who hangs around on coldharbour road, mostly opposite the cab office and shouts out abuse- seems to be in her own world a bit , always holding a plastic bottle of alcohol  . I saw her this morning and she was dressed really smart, as if she was going to church but was just sat on the bike racks shouting out into mid air!
2- Short hunchbacked mixed race girl, who walks with a shuffle and always has lots of heavy jackets on and wears a beany hat... think shes an addict of some kind. 
3 - Iceland old lady, who sits outside making things and plays an instrument

.....trying to think of more... anyone got any other stand out characters of brixton to add....?


----------



## Pat24 (May 10, 2008)

there's also poncho rasta guy, he wears a hat and some sort of big walking stick...I've seen him several times around somerleyton rd and coldharbour lane

Also on sommerleyton rd, there's this guy that everyday walks to the corner of the tower block and sits there, watching people pass by. He moves very slow, using a walking stick. 

there are lots of others characters


----------



## whitedove (May 10, 2008)

Pat24 said:


> there's also poncho rasta guy, he wears a hat and some sort of big walking stick...I've seen him several times around somerleyton rd and coldharbour lane
> 
> Also on sommerleyton rd, there's this guy that everyday walks to the corner of the tower block and sits there, watching people pass by. He moves very slow, using a walking stick.
> 
> there are lots of others characters



yeh have seen that rasta fella loads of times..he lives on rattray rd..he always reminds me of clint eastwood


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 11, 2008)

Bramwell is well cool... he's the guy that asks you for "5p brother, have you got just 5p", if you say no he shouts "a penny a penny" I always give him money cos he's lovely and sometimes we have a hug...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2008)

Where's Coldharbour Road?


----------



## bluestreak (May 11, 2008)

Have you seen the white guy with the greying dreadlocks that can often be found hanging around coldharbour lane?  he's an odd one.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Have you seen the white guy with the greying dreadlocks that can often be found hanging around coldharbour lane?  he's an odd one.





Is he Welsh?


----------



## bluestreak (May 11, 2008)

I dunno what the accent is, but I can't understand a bloody word.  And he keeps talking to me.  I just smile and nod and chuck him a few pennies now and again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> I dunno what the accent is, but I can't understand a bloody word.  And he keeps talking to me.  I just smile and nod and chuck him a few pennies now and again.




Beer money for The Albert?


----------



## Kanda (May 12, 2008)

The guy at top of Brixton Hill, going to cars asking for money. Loads of rumours about him. Know where he lives, thats all.


----------



## FoxyMKII (May 12, 2008)

Pat24 said:


> there's also poncho rasta guy, he wears a hat and some sort of big walking stick...I've seen him several times around somerleyton rd and coldharbour lane



Think I may know who you mean, does he rant from time to time?


----------



## Winot (May 12, 2008)

FoxyMKII said:


> Think I may know who you mean, does he rant from time to time?



He's called Benjamin (or maybe Yo Benjamin).  Very friendly, never heard him ranting.


----------



## boohoo (May 12, 2008)

FoxyMKII said:


> Think I may know who you mean, does he rant from time to time?



Is that the man on the bike? 

Loads of characters have disappeared too.


----------



## T/C (May 12, 2008)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Bramwell is well cool... he's the guy that asks you for "5p brother, have you got just 5p", if you say no he shouts "a penny a penny" I always give him money cos he's lovely and sometimes we have a hug...



Ah 5p Man! Give him a hug from me! I miss the ranting loonies


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2008)

Winot said:


> He's called Benjamin (or maybe Yo Benjamin).  Very friendly, never heard him ranting.


He hates me for some reason - he calls me Bad Red Man


----------



## gabi (May 12, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> He hates me for some reason - he calls me Bad Red Man



Think maybe u're getting confused with the racist rasta guy who lurks around iceland/the bus stop? The guy in the poncho never says anything from what i've seen. My mate calls him 'the watcher'. he just sits down and observes then moves on.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Have you seen the white guy with the greying dreadlocks that can often be found hanging around coldharbour lane?  he's an odd one.



Yeah, bit of a character, runs a website


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2008)

gabi said:


> Think maybe u're getting confused with the racist rasta guy who lurks around iceland/the bus stop? The guy in the poncho never says anything from what i've seen. My mate calls him 'the watcher'. he just sits down and observes then moves on.


Yeah, this guy is shortish, has a weird stick


----------



## FoxyMKII (May 12, 2008)

gabi said:


> Think maybe u're getting confused with the racist rasta guy who lurks around iceland/the bus stop? The guy in the poncho never says anything from what i've seen. My mate calls him 'the watcher'. he just sits down and observes then moves on.



I think thats the guy I meant, he walks around Iceland/Bus Stops/McDonalds area and shouts abuse most of the time. Dunno what his name is, never thought to ask


----------



## ajdown (May 12, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, this guy is shortish, has a weird stick



The one with a wooden spoon tied on the end of it?


----------



## gabi (May 12, 2008)

FoxyMKII said:


> I think thats the guy I meant, he walks around Iceland/Bus Stops/McDonalds area and shouts abuse most of the time. Dunno what his name is, never thought to ask



Two totally different characters

a) short skinny rasta guy in string singlet who shouts abuse about white people and batty boys

b) tall dude with shades, cowboy hat, poncho and staff who quietly sits and watches coldharbour lane go by.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2008)

gabi said:


> Two totally different characters
> 
> a) short skinny rasta guy in string singlet who shouts abuse about white people and batty boys
> 
> b) tall dude with shades, cowboy hat, poncho and staff who quietly sits and watches coldharbour lane go by.


 

yep, totally different.  The one with the poncho always seems very pleasant and I love the way he dresses


----------



## MullahNasrudin (May 12, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The one with the poncho always seems very pleasant and I love the way he dresses



He's a sharp dresser -- but I always wonder what the deal with the stick is. Is he some sort of druid?


----------



## Crispy (May 12, 2008)

Thin and slightly ill-looking white rasta guy who hands out university of dub flyers at the station.

"Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love."


----------



## gabi (May 12, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Thin and slightly ill-looking white rasta guy who hands out university of dub flyers at the station.
> 
> "Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love."




You forgot the 'BRRRIXTON RECREATION' bit 

Hes a top fella.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Thin and slightly ill-looking white rasta guy who hands out university of dub flyers at the station.
> 
> "Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love."


 



Same shit all the time innit.  He must get bored, although I'd imagine he does it for the love


----------



## _angel_ (May 12, 2008)

'Characters' or care in the community that went wrong?


----------



## gabi (May 12, 2008)

Odd thing to say.


----------



## FoxyMKII (May 12, 2008)

gabi said:


> Two totally different characters
> 
> a) short skinny rasta guy in string singlet who shouts abuse about white people and batty boys
> 
> b) tall dude with shades, cowboy hat, poncho and staff who quietly sits and watches coldharbour lane go by.



Sorry I wasn't too clear in my last post. What I meant was Rasta A is the one I have the misfortune to deal with. Rasta B sounds like a much more ameniable


----------



## Pieface (May 12, 2008)

gabi said:


> You forgot the 'BRRRIXTON RECREATION' bit
> 
> Hes a top fella.



He was in the Laundrettes with me on saturday - he didn't plug University of Dub sadly.  

It got kicked out the Rec didn't it? Gone somewhere SE I think?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2008)

FoxyMKII said:


> Sorry I wasn't too clear in my last post. What I meant was Rasta A is the one I have the misfortune to deal with. Rasta B sounds like a much more ameniable


 

Ignore him and he'll do the same.  You have to avoid eye contact with him else he'll pick on you


----------



## Crispy (May 12, 2008)

Somewhere behind London Bridge station, according to their website


----------



## FoxyMKII (May 12, 2008)

SEOne Under the arches on Tooley St


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 12, 2008)

T/C said:


> Ah 5p Man! Give him a hug from me! I miss the ranting loonies



Loonies? Thats not very nice...


----------



## brixtonvilla (May 12, 2008)

"REPENT. AND BE BAPTISED. FOR. THE REMISSION. OF YOUR SINS."

I no longer take the tube into work from Brixton. Is this fella still preaching?


----------



## Crispy (May 12, 2008)

Oh yes, every morning without fail. Although he has to compete with "Met-rooooooooo!" man now. Yes, we know it's the fucking metro, there's a huge stack of them in your arms and it's all over your jacket and there's 3 of you thrusting the fucking thing in my face


----------



## Pat24 (May 12, 2008)

I dont mind the metro people so much...there's one that would always hand me the paper, and even used to say "hello, thanks"

other characters:
The old man selling the big issue opposite the tube, he's so sweet, always tells me to read page 22. I've seen him around the area pushing a small carrier trolley/bag
The black guy in the wheelchair. He asks for spare change sometimes, and seems alright, though i havent interacted with him
The guys selling reggae cds on atlantic road blasting out heavy bass reaggae tunes (On fridays, they gather around to chat and start dancing to the tunes)


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 12, 2008)

gabi said:


> You forgot the 'BRRRIXTON RECREATION' bit



Not anymore. Since taking over the Rec, GLL have banned non-sporting activities (except Friday prayers, which would have been interesting if they had stood their ground.)

White Rasta Guy was at many of the Rec meetings last year to discuss the closure. He put forward a very eloquent case about how the Rec should be the hub of the community and used for Uni of Dub events.

I see him around Stockwell a fair bit. He always said hello and seems a decent sort.


----------



## top_biller (May 14, 2008)

PieEye said:


> He was in the Laundrettes with me on saturday - he didn't plug University of Dub sadly.
> 
> It got kicked out the Rec didn't it? Gone somewhere SE I think?



Herne Hill Laundrettes? Cause he was in the green grocers next door buying fruit and veg for an elderly Jamaican lady on saturday too. 

Has anyone seen the big guy with the afro and the old school walkman headphones who used to hang out outside the Hobgoblin recently? He seems to have disappeared and was wondering what happened to him.

On the Herne Hill tip there's also the down and out guy who looks just like Mos Def who walks up and down Dulwich Road. He seems pretty troubled.


----------



## snowy_again (May 14, 2008)

He's a Fanon House resident, as is headphones man (who I've not seen for a week or two). Cigarette man is entirely harmless, he just wants to smoke roll ups.


----------



## shygirl (May 14, 2008)

The tall man with the poncho was hurt in the Brixton bombing - he was filmed sitting down in the middle of road by tube station with some injuries.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 14, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Thin and slightly ill-looking white rasta guy who hands out university of dub flyers at the station.
> 
> "Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love."




He goes to SOAS.  I used to see him there all the time last year.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 14, 2008)

brixtonvilla said:


> "REPENT. AND BE BAPTISED. FOR. THE REMISSION. OF YOUR SINS."
> 
> I no longer take the tube into work from Brixton. Is this fella still preaching?




IGNORANCE. IS. NO. EXCUSE.

I have a soft spot for him.


----------



## rennie (May 14, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> He goes to SOAS.  I used to see him there all the time last year.



He would do, wouldn't he?


----------



## teuchter (May 15, 2008)

PieEye said:


> He was in the Laundrettes with me on saturday - he didn't plug University of Dub sadly.
> 
> It got kicked out the Rec didn't it? Gone somewhere SE I think?



SEone, the big place in the arches under London Bridge station.

Hasn't quite got the atmosphere it had whilst in the rec centre.


----------



## bigfire (May 16, 2008)

Anyone remember the dude that used to always be pounding the street dresses rather like a sandman from the original star wars film.

Wasn't wearing sand coloured stuff but was swathed in wraps of different gear and always had his face covered.

Not seen him for a bit, may of been slain by obi


----------



## Not a Vet (May 16, 2008)

The one character I dread to see around is the oldish (grey hair) female drinker with the very red face. She normally hangs round in the vicintity of Rush Common. I say dread just because she has the habit of exposing herself which is just what you don't want to see (shudders...).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> The one character I dread to see around is the oldish (grey hair) female drinker with the very red face. She normally hangs round in the vicintity of Rush Common. I say dread just because she has the habit of exposing herself which is just what you don't want to see (shudders...).


 

With cropped hair?


----------



## Not a Vet (May 16, 2008)

Hair's all over the place but she normally wears a coat and skirt and has red swollen legs. Can be found sitting outside Hambrook House, Lambeth College etc


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> Hair's all over the place but she normally wears a coat and skirt and has red swollen legs. Can be found sitting outside Hambrook House, Lambeth College etc


 

Different one by the sounds of it


----------



## chegrimandi (May 16, 2008)

you could all just go to the zoo you know...



yeh! brickstone so vibrant! sooo interesting! look at all them crazies! just don't get too close or we'll call the police!

 x a lot.


----------



## phildwyer (May 16, 2008)

Posh white Rasta guy down the Hob, always shouting about how much he loves U2.


----------



## El Jefe (May 16, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Posh white Rasta guy down the Hob, always shouting about how much he loves U2.



He's not posh. He just has an odd speaking voice because of his background.


----------



## phildwyer (May 16, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> He's not posh. He just has an odd speaking voice because of his background.



You'll be telling me he's not white next.


----------



## gabi (May 16, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> The one character I dread to see around is the oldish (grey hair) female drinker with the very red face. She normally hangs round in the vicintity of Rush Common. I say dread just because she has the habit of exposing herself which is just what you don't want to see (shudders...).



Oh christ. I remember encountering her on coldharbour lane once. She was sitting on a doorstep with her dress up around her waist having a wank


----------



## FoxyMKII (May 16, 2008)

gabi said:


> Oh christ. I remember encountering her on coldharbour lane once. She was sitting on a doorstep with her dress up around her waist having a wank



There's an image I really didn't need


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> you could all just go to the zoo you know...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


The comb lady, the guy with the colourful robes and staff, the white rasta at the top of the tube steps?  I've never classed any of them as crazy   They all look perfectly sane.  They're just people you notice a lot.

Admittedly "characters" does seem to be getting a tad muddled with drinkers and/or people with mental health problems


----------



## mccliche (May 16, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> Hair's all over the place but she normally wears a coat and skirt and has red swollen legs. Can be found sitting outside Hambrook House, Lambeth College etc




and the end of Horsford rd, onto brix hill too

many is the time i have beeen walking along and seen her going for a piss in public


----------



## Mr Retro (May 16, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> IGNORANCE. IS. NO. EXCUSE.
> 
> I have a soft spot for him.



The worse the weather the more likely you are to see him. He is a friend of Mrs M's and she says he's as sound as you like. Say hello to him as you pass and he'll give you a friendly "yeah yeah" without breaking his preaching stride. It's impressive.

I think it was Anna Key told me ages ago he was going up town for some meeting and wasn't wearing the best shoes you ever saw so he swapped dancers with preacher man in the street for the trip up to the big smoke


----------



## ringo (May 16, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Thin and slightly ill-looking white rasta guy who hands out university of dub flyers at the station.
> 
> "Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love. Abba shanti. Reggae. Dub. Drum And Bass. One Love."



His name is Steve. He has some very extreme views I don't have much time for.


----------



## El Jefe (May 16, 2008)

ringo said:


> His name is Steve. He has some very extreme views I don't have much time for.



He moved down from leicester with the rest of the crew, didn't he?

But yeh, from the little I know of him he seems to have sucked up some of the less palatable elements of rasta and forgotten the good bits.


----------



## Utopia (May 16, 2008)

whitedove said:


> yeh have seen that rasta fella loads of times..he lives on rattray rd..he always reminds me of clint eastwood



I think his names Joseph, a very wise fella....though sometimes gets a little angry/


----------



## slcr (May 16, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> He moved down from leicester with the rest of the crew, didn't he?
> 
> But yeh, from the little I know of him he seems to have sucked up some of the less palatable elements of rasta and forgotten the good bits.



What are the less palatable bits of rasta?  (interested - don't know much about it)


----------



## Etymologist (Jun 5, 2008)

*characters...*



MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Loonies? Thats not very nice...



I read an article about Brixton in the observer a few years back with a most remarkable statistic: "1% of the UK's mental health patients are housed in Brixton". It sounds implausible but that doesn't stop me from quoting it every time anyone asks me what it was like growing up in Brixton. What does it even mean, "housed"? And who qualifies as a "mental health patient"? Still, it could be true. One in every hundred mad people in the UK lives in Brixton. Sorry, thats not very PC of me. Anyway, as Mark Twain said, there are lies, damn lies, and statistics.



top_biller said:


> Has anyone seen the big guy with the afro and the old school walkman headphones who used to hang out outside the Hobgoblin recently? He seems to have disappeared and was wondering what happened to him.
> 
> On the Herne Hill tip there's also the down and out guy who looks just like Mos Def who walks up and down Dulwich Road. He seems pretty troubled.



The guy with the Afro and the headphones is amazing. His name is Robert. He walks very slowly up and down Brixton Water Lane with the strangest shuddery gait. Before I learned his name I used to call him the Water Lane Wanderer. He doesn't make any bones about urinating openly in the drain on the side of the road by the Brockwell Park entrance. I once saw him come into the Hobgoblin and stand stock still in the doorway with his hands up in the air like a conductor. He stood there slowly twisting his hands as if they were antennae trying to pick up a signal. 



snowy_again said:


> He's a Fanon House resident, as is headphones man (who I've not seen for a week or two). Cigarette man is entirely harmless, he just wants to smoke roll ups.



Fanon house is home to some interesting characters. Water Lane Wanderer, cigarette man, and the mos def guy too I think. There is also a guy who sits on the front wall of Fanon House and never seems to go anywhere. He is about 6 foot five and has a massive head of shaggy hair. They all seem troubled.



gabi said:


> Oh christ. I remember encountering her on coldharbour lane once. She was sitting on a doorstep with her dress up around her waist having a wank



She's been around as long as I can remember. Its quite remarkable that a human body can withstand so many decades of tenants super strength lager. She used to shout abuse at me when I was walking to sudbourne primary school on my own when I was about 8. Absolutely terrified me. I ran all the way from Lambeth College (her haunt) to school when I saw her. Most of what she said was incomprehensible but I could almost always hear "fucking children!" in there. Evidently she's not a fan of children. She's always outside the police station nowadays.



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The comb lady, the guy with the colourful robes and staff, the white rasta at the top of the tube steps?  I've never classed any of them as crazy   They all look perfectly sane.  They're just people you notice a lot.
> 
> Admittedly "characters" does seem to be getting a tad muddled with drinkers and/or people with mental health problems



Some are crazy, you have to admit it, but some are just people you notice a lot yeah. I love how many memorable people there are shouting and acting unusually in Brixton. The man who sells Reggae/Ragga on his bike has some spledid (albiet sometimes rude) invective which makes waiting for a bus outside iceland a pleasure. I'm not trying to sound like a 19th century anthropologist, honest.

Where else do you get Chinese Choir's singing about Jesus on the pavement (outside KFC) while across the road (in Tate Gardens or whatever its called) a man with old quad rollerskates perfects roller disco dancing on his own in the shade of the big tree?

I miss the old "big big biggie" big issue man from about 8 years ago. He was such a nice man. Apparently he moved to america and became a preacher or a preist or something. I don't know where I heard that.


----------



## mwareing1 (Jun 5, 2008)

T/C said:


> Ah 5p Man! Give him a hug from me! I miss the ranting loonies



Is that the slim guy with a whispy goatie. He scares me and half the people queing in the Ritzy Cinema. Rude rude rude! No thank you no please when he crys 5p!!!!!!. I heard a women at the bus stop say she would take him to get a sandwich and he just herld abuse at her! Rude. 
I love the lady who rattles her tin and paints pictures of fish and sits on a crate. 
I also hate the man with the stick who hates the Irish and life its self......So much anger in Brixton and not enough Love.....Cost nothing to smile!


----------



## extra dry (Jun 7, 2008)

^^this...yes just imagine for a minute, your life turned upside down, you have been abused, sectioned, medicated, now your back in 'normal' society, uncared for unloved and made fun off by may people.  The last thing you would do is smile.  

Some people just break under the stress and strain of life and go (for want of a better word) mad.


----------



## Etymologist (Jun 8, 2008)

extra dry said:


> ^^this...yes just imagine for a minute, your life turned upside down, you have been abused, sectioned, medicated, now your back in 'normal' society, uncared for unloved and made fun off by may people.  The last thing you would do is smile.
> 
> Some people just break under the stress and strain of life and go (for want of a better word) mad.



Exactly. The unloved don't smile. Why should they?


----------



## coccinelle (Jun 8, 2008)

Pat24 said:


> there's also poncho rasta guy, he wears a hat and some sort of big walking stick...I've seen him several times around somerleyton rd and coldharbour lane



Does he have a bit of a grey beard?

I'm not sure but I think it's Rauf Adu, who had an excellent track out about 20 years ago called 'Echoes From Teletania'.  Try and find it: it's worth a listen.

Sorry, no, his big (?) hit was called 'Human 2 Human' and you can hear a bit here http://www.sternsmusic.com/disk_info/ADCD1003


----------



## story (Jun 8, 2008)

Etymologist said:


> I read an article about Brixton in the observer a few years back with a most remarkable statistic: "1% of the UK's mental health patients are housed in Brixton". It sounds implausible but that doesn't stop me from quoting it every time anyone asks me what it was like growing up in Brixton. What does it even mean, "housed"? And who qualifies as a "mental health patient"? Still, it could be true. One in every hundred mad people in the UK lives in Brixton. Sorry, thats not very PC of me. Anyway, as Mark Twain said, there are lies, damn lies, and statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Etymologist said:


> Exactly. The unloved don't smile. Why should they?



Good posts, Etymologist.


----------



## coccinelle (Jun 8, 2008)

Blacka Dread is a bit of a character, standing outside his record store on Coldharbour Lane.  He used to run Brixton's own Sir Coxsone Sound System but gave it back to Lloydie Coxsone a few years ago.  His son was shot a couple of years ago and now he does a lot of anti-gun work.  He also had a lively dialogue with Peter Tatchell about anti-gay lyrics in reggae music.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 8, 2008)

coccinelle said:


> Blacka Dread is a bit of a character, standing outside his record store on Coldharbour Lane.



That's his actual name? I've seen the shop and been in it a few times.


----------



## coccinelle (Jun 8, 2008)

His real name is Steve Martin!


----------



## coccinelle (Jun 8, 2008)

There was another interesting resident of Brixton, about 15 years ago called Jack Adams.  An oldish guy (late 50s/early 60s), he was a well-known associate of the Krays: a real old-school gangster, not just a squitty little thug.  He ran a studio under the arches in Barrington Road and it was he who brought all the old-time London gangsters to do an album for Tricky.  People like Great Train robber Tom Wisby and Tony Lambrianou and Mad Frankie Fraser. Jack was on the album too

He was in the Prontaprint on Coldharbour Lane one morning in the mid 90s when it was steamed by a gang of Peckham yoot.  Jack decked about two of them and bit off the cheek of another before he was knifed and had to be taken to hospital in an air ambulance.

He built up a chain of petrol stations with money from Charlie Kray and, when he retired (gangsters retire?), for tax reasons he made them all over to his wife.  She promptly divorced him.


----------



## Xeno (Jun 13, 2008)

REPENT. AND BE. BAPTISED.

Good monicker for him, as that’s how he speaks, but I know he is called Gustav Adolphus Warren.  He used to proclaim his name during his morning preachings outside the tube station.  I have a soft spot for him because he does not appear, like most of them, to have lost his sense of humour when he lost contact with reality. 

There is a much grimmer, mid-30s, white guy with blond hair who does a similar schtick to Gustav Adolphus.  I seem to recall someone did a piece on telly about the white blond guy, which I remember noticing because I thought Gustav Adolphus would have made a more interesting subject. He has the physique of a boxer. 

Other character: I don’t know if he is the same as Blacka Dread.  The Mighty Wanderer. Is he not the grey-haired Rasta selling incense at the tube station?  He used to give talks at the local primary schools. 

And who can forget the Twelve Tribes?  They used to stand outside the tube station – way before the new Sainsbury local went up --  with their stall. Not very funny people as they were real gay-bashers – in fact I think they got locked up over that – but the costumes were to die for – they were like replicas of George Clinton/Bootsy Collins /Parliament of funk stage costumes.  A total scream.


----------



## mwareing1 (Jun 27, 2008)

extra dry said:


> ^^this...yes just imagine for a minute, your life turned upside down, you have been abused, sectioned, medicated, now your back in 'normal' society, uncared for unloved and made fun off by may people.  The last thing you would do is smile.
> 
> Some people just break under the stress and strain of life and go (for want of a better word) mad.



O.K thats fine, but i shouldnt feel uncomfortable when they invade my personal space. Also, why do they congregate in Brixton? ? ?


----------



## shygirl (Jun 28, 2008)

Xeno said:


> REPENT. AND BE. BAPTISED.
> 
> Good monicker for him, as that’s how he speaks, but I know he is called Gustav Adolphus Warren.  He used to proclaim his name during his morning preachings outside the tube station.  I have a soft spot for him because he does not appear, like most of them, to have lost his sense of humour when he lost contact with reality.
> 
> ...




The guy selling incense outside tube is Patrick.  He's an amazing gymnast and does sessions for Whippersnappers and schools from time to time.   Patrick, and lots of other local people/traders made it into the SW9 film.


----------



## Winot (Jan 6, 2012)

Not a Vet said:


> The one character I dread to see around is the oldish (grey hair) female drinker with the very red face. She normally hangs round in the vicintity of Rush Common. I say dread just because she has the habit of exposing herself which is just what you don't want to see (shudders...).



Sad bump - the woman referred to here - who was called Patricia - apparently died over the Christmas period.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2012)

Winot said:


> Sad bump - the woman referred to here - who was called Patricia - apparently died over the Christmas period.



The one with the short cropped hair?


----------



## gabi (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh i think i remember her. she used to sit on a doorstep on coldharbour lane wanking. i used to pass her sometimes on my way to work in the morning. jesus christ.


----------



## Choc (Jan 7, 2012)

oh gosh this thread made me laugh and also remember. i nearly still know all the characters listed here.

rollerskater guy is quite amazing.

chinese choir and other dancers are amazing. also steelband i always really enjoy.

vicky the artist who plays comb too. superfriendly and not crazy. really value her art.

also some 9 years ago was a very troubled but friendly man who lived outsided brixton tube. he telephoned the entire time on the public phone.
there is a lady on mayall rd sitting there most of the day on the steps outside gym hall smoking fags. and drinking. always friendly.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2012)

Mayall Road lady is still there, looking massively rough.  She's not always friendly - she told hendo she was going to kill him the other week when he refused to give her money.  He was not impressed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 7, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Mayall Road lady is still there, looking massively rough. She's not always friendly - she told hendo she was going to kill him the other week when he refused to give her money.  He was not impressed.



Find all the old useless foreign coins you have and give her them


----------



## hassan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ha a few come to mind. On Coldharbour lane the white guy with a shaved head. Often  walks around with no shoes. Shouts abuse to passers by. Speaks in a Jamaican accent.

Who is the rasta that walks around with a walking stick? Often talks to himself and sometimes shouts random things out. I am sure he came to my primary school once and did some gymnastics


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 8, 2012)

hassan said:


> Who is the rasta that walks around with a walking stick? Often talks to himself and sometimes shouts random things out. I am sure he came to my primary school once and did some gymnastics


Two totally different people.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 8, 2012)

Etymologist said:


> I read an article about Brixton in the observer a few years back with a most remarkable statistic: "1% of the UK's mental health patients are housed in Brixton". It sounds implausible but that doesn't stop me from quoting it every time anyone asks me what it was like growing up in Brixton. What does it even mean, "housed"? And who qualifies as a "mental health patient"?
> .......................................
> I miss the old "big big biggie" big issue man from about 8 years ago. He was such a nice man. Apparently he moved to america and became a preacher or a preist or something. I don't know where I heard that.


I'm not sure abput the 'in Brixton' bit but I know that there is a particularly high proportion of people with Mental Health issues in Lambeth and this is because of the unusually high number of places such as the Maudsley, South Western Hospital etc.

John, big big biggie, did indeed move to the US but I can't remember whether it was anything to do with religion. He was (still is) a good friend of the ex of a good friend.


----------



## harpo (Jan 8, 2012)

There is another Big Big Biggie guy, Tony, who is now in Islington.  Mixed race bloke, about 50ish.  Good lad.


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 8, 2012)

The biggie biggie guy used to sell the big issue by Covent Garden tube station then moved his patch to Brixton if I recall correctly.

Does anyone remember the black woman who used to dress up like a ghost- she would literally powder her face white, wear a white wedding dress, a white wig and walk around Coldharbour Lane in the early to mid-90s.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 8, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> The biggie biggie guy used to sell the big issue by Covent Garden tube station then moved his patch to Brixton if I recall correctly.
> 
> Does anyone remember the black woman who used to dress up like a ghost- she would literally powder her face white, wear a white wedding dress, a white wig and walk around Coldharbour Lane in the early to mid-90s.


Yes to both of those, except big big biggie would do Covent Garden sometimes and Brixton sometimes.


----------



## harpo (Jan 8, 2012)

In that case, he's in Islington these days.  Outside the Around Midnite bar on Liverpool Road.  He's there most days.


----------



## Choc (Jan 8, 2012)

also i remembered last night.

the tall skinny black man (good looking) who walks barefoot. this guy is incredible he just doesn't wear shoes come rain come sunshine. he also drives a little lorry/large van around occasionally.

sorry about the mayall rd lady. i suppose she is sitting there many years now (she must be living in the street too. we used to squat just opposite her steps).


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2012)

Winot said:


> Sad bump - the woman referred to here - who was called Patricia - apparently died over the Christmas period.



A memorable person, someone you noticed.  Before she moved to the Rush Common/Brixton College area I used to see her up in the West End, in the bit from New Oxford St to Holborn mostly.  In those days, I'm guessing mid 80s but I'm not very sure, she was a bit better presented that more recently but even so very obviously a bag lady, with stuff in carrier bags that she'd spread all over the pavement and sort back into the bags.  Sometimes she had a supermarket trolley, sometimes not.  In those days she used to beg occasionally but I don't think I ever saw her begging in Brixton.

RIP Patricia.


----------



## Mr Smin (Jan 8, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm not sure abput the 'in Brixton' bit but I know that there is a particularly high proportion of people with Mental Health issues in Lambeth and this is because of the unusually high number of places such as the Maudsley, South Western Hospital etc.



The cause and effect might not be that straight forward. One factor is that a number of private sector supported living providers operate services in the borough. If they can't fill their capacity with local people then they 'import' from other areas. This is certainly not the only factor, but I think it has more impact on the number of MH patients migrating to the area and settling than the hospitals have.


----------



## SLK (Jan 8, 2012)

This thread makes me feel quite sad, and a bit angry. It's like a list of people who have been failed by institutions.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 8, 2012)

There are also plenty of people mentioned on this thread who haven't been failed by anyone, and are very much a successful part of the community eg The Mighty Wanderer (incense, acrobatics, education).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 8, 2012)

I saw a woman outside H&M the other day (an elderly Asian woman) having a go at everyone. Never seen her before. Is she new?

Also saw a preacher atop a box outside Boots who I've never noticed before.  He was very quiet though so I guessed he was new to preaching.  I thought of Brian from "Life of Brian"


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 8, 2012)

Wasn't there a guy that would dress up like a robot in the early 90s? I'm pretty sure I saw him around Coldharbour Lane quite a few times.

What is it about Coldharbour Lane that attracts such eccentric characters?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 8, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Wasn't there a guy that would dress up like a robot in the early 90s? I'm pretty sure I saw him around Coldharbour Lane quite a few times.
> 
> What is it about Coldharbour Lane that attracts such eccentric characters?



You'll have to ask Editor


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 8, 2012)

Someone I got to know who lived on the streets came to Brixton because it was safer and more tolerant.


----------



## B-Town (Jan 9, 2012)

gabi said:


> Two totally different characters
> 
> a) short skinny rasta guy in string singlet who shouts abuse about white people and batty boys
> 
> b) tall dude with shades, cowboy hat, poncho and staff who quietly sits and watches coldharbour lane go by.



I hate (a) why does he get away with shouting racism at everyone whilst we cant go anywhere because we are waiting for a bus. Grrrr. He seems to come and go, I like to think he is the subject to some sort of ASBO not permitting him to go near H&M. I know I wouldnt be allowed to walk round Brixton shouting racist abuse whilst carrying a big stick (which is clearly not a walking stick). 

My favourite characters are the one armed pool player in the Hootenanny, who is pretty damn good at pool, and Pete, the poshest Rasta I have ever met!


----------



## gabi (Jan 9, 2012)

is pete actually a rasta?

hes fucking hilarious tho, agreed


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2012)

B-Town said:


> My favourite characters are the one armed pool player in the Hootenanny, who is pretty damn good at pool,



oh, I know him, have known him pretty much since the 80s.  He used to play in the White Horse.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 9, 2012)

And "Posh Pete's Bingo" night at Mango. A hilarious shambles.


----------



## ash (Jan 9, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned the very short older whiteman with a beard, wanders round the market putting his head round doors. He mutters to himself. He looks sad but seems quite cheery is always pleased to see my little girl and says hello to her in his own way.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 9, 2012)

B-Town said:


> Pete, the poshest Rasta I have ever met!


He had a great nickname which I'm much irked about because I can't remember it!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2012)

I have no idea who this Pete, the Posh Rasta is


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 9, 2012)

I've remembered! Pub Marley!


----------



## leanderman (Jan 9, 2012)

ash said:


> Has anyone mentioned the very short older whiteman with a beard, wanders round the market putting his head round doors. He mutters to himself. He looks sad but seems quite cheery is always pleased to see my little girl and says hello to her in his own way.



He sort of greets our children too in the market. Not sure if he says much, if anything.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 9, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm not sure abput the 'in Brixton' bit but I know that there is a particularly high proportion of people with Mental Health issues in Lambeth and this is because of the unusually high number of places such as the Maudsley, South Western Hospital etc.
> 
> John, big big biggie, did indeed move to the US but I can't remember whether it was anything to do with religion. He was (still is) a good friend of the ex of a good friend.



Likely to have been true historically and to have led to a higher proportion of people being placed in the area but Lambeth these days continues to have a high proportion of people with mental health issues - as do other areas of London with similar profiles - without any higher levels of NHS provision than anywhere else. I certainly knew of some research that had Lambeth as the area with the highest rates of psychosis on the planet - forget just the UK!

The whys and wherefores (and the politics of how mental health gets funded) could be an endless topic in itself, but poverty, inequality, deprivation, being an ethnic minority in a sometimes very hostile society etc etc. all contribute towards higher rates. There is of course always chicken and egg debates to be had about whether people already having difficulties sometimes gravitate (or are pushed by institutions) into certain areas of major cities and how much living in  major cities with all the issues I already raised in our current society creates mental health problems.

But seriously, there is no higher level of NHS service or beds in Brixton for general psychiatric care than anywhere else - in terms of bed occupancy it's in many ways less well-served than other parts of London although because the Maudsley is on the doorstep there are innovative projects and some specialist stuff you don't get elsewhere.


----------



## story (Jan 9, 2012)

ash said:


> Has anyone mentioned the very short older whiteman with a beard, wanders round the market putting his head round doors. He mutters to himself. He looks sad but seems quite cheery is always pleased to see my little girl and says hello to her in his own way.



He looks as if he ought to be living in the boughs of a large oak tree. There is something very Fey about him.


----------



## ash (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree he should be living in the faraway tree . I'm sure we could create a Brixton style faraway tree (maybe change the name) with the people mentioned in this thread. Not sure if it would be totally suitable for children though? Yikes said Dick,  Suki is wanking at a very frantic pace today if she keeps it up she might just catch the land of 'take what you want before it leaves'.  Fanny wonders why the angry pixie is shouting racist abuse at her waving his big stick. I think we could go somewhere with this??


----------



## gabi (Jan 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I have no idea who this Pete, the Posh Rasta is



surely you know posh pete? regularly to found braying at the bar in hootenanny.. kinda hard not to notice him


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2012)

gabi said:


> surely you know posh pete? regularly to found braying at the bar in hootenanny.. kinda hard not to notice him



Don't drink in the GeorgeHobNanny, too far


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 10, 2012)

Has anyone seem Bramwell recently? Otherwise know as 5p man? Not seen him for a while and hope he's ok....


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 10, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Has anyone seem Bramwell recently? Otherwise know as 5p man? Not seen him for a while and hope he's ok....



He's in West Norwood nowadays, I think he got ASBO'd.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 13, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Someone I got to know who lived on the streets came to Brixton because it was safer and more tolerant.



I think I know who you are talking about Mrs M. Do you know how that person is doing now?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 14, 2012)

Last I heard she was doing OK.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 14, 2012)

Good news


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been meaning to ask this for a while.. there's a woman who is often to be found on the stretch between the main Tulse Hill entrance to the park and the parade of shops down at the bottom of Tulse Hill (near the Hootenanny).  She is an older lady with greying hair, often erratically dressed and often really in distress.  I have stopped to talk to her a few times and she is usually really agitated with a very long story about people being out to get her/bugging her phones/watching her etc.  I always wonder who she is, where she lives - she's obviously a neighbour - and why she's wandering the streets like that.  She's obviously very unwell.  She's been here for at least the last 5 or so years - maybe longer, I've lost track of time.


----------



## thriller (Jan 14, 2012)

that skinny rasta with his walking stick is a fucking prick. Have heard his racist comments many times. Sometimes trying to flog crap CDs or incense. God knows why he is considered a "character".


----------



## thriller (Jan 14, 2012)

anyone remember a black man that used to be seen every now and then with a python? He used to stand outside brixton underground station. Think it was mid-early 1990s. Yuck.


----------



## Winot (Jan 14, 2012)

thriller said:


> anyone remember a black man that used to be seen every now and then with a python? He used to stand outside brixton underground station. Think it was mid-early 1990s. Yuck.



Yep, used to wander up and down Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## story (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a photograph of me wearing that python round me neck


----------



## brixtonvilla (Jan 15, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I've been meaning to ask this for a while.. there's a woman who is often to be found on the stretch between the main Tulse Hill entrance to the park and the parade of shops down at the bottom of Tulse Hill (near the Hootenanny). She is an older lady with greying hair, often erratically dressed and often really in distress. I have stopped to talk to her a few times and she is usually really agitated with a very long story about people being out to get her/bugging her phones/watching her etc. I always wonder who she is, where she lives - she's obviously a neighbour - and why she's wandering the streets like that. She's obviously very unwell. She's been here for at least the last 5 or so years - maybe longer, I've lost track of time.



I think I've seen her on the buses a few times. Brightly coloured clothes, quite well-spoken?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2012)

thriller said:


> anyone remember a black man that used to be seen every now and then with a python? He used to stand outside brixton underground station. Think it was mid-early 1990s. Yuck.



What's yuck about a python?


----------



## thriller (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm sure you feel the same way about mice and spiders? well snakes are my spiders and mice.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2012)

thriller said:


> I'm sure you feel the same way about mice and spiders? well snakes are my spiders and mice.....



No, only BIG spiders


----------



## thriller (Jan 15, 2012)

i hate them. yellow, brown, green. all colours all sizes. can't stand them. creepy and horrible.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2012)

thriller said:
			
		

> i hate them. yellow, brown, green. all colours all sizes. can't stand them. creepy and horrible.



The characters of Brixton?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 15, 2012)

brixtonvilla said:


> I think I've seen her on the buses a few times. Brightly coloured clothes, quite well-spoken?



could be her.  Usually she's very grey - grey hair, grey coat but she does sometimes wear brightly coloured hats.  I suppose she is well spoken.  She's usually sobbing or very upset though.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Jan 15, 2012)

Think we're talking about the same person, unfortunately. Seems to be a long way off her meds.  Not a "character" in a good way, sadly :-(


----------



## thriller (Jan 15, 2012)

ash said:


> Has anyone mentioned the very short older whiteman with a beard, wanders round the market putting his head round doors. He mutters to himself. He looks sad but seems quite cheery is always pleased to see my little girl and says hello to her in his own way.



seen him around. a bath, shave and some new clothes would do wonders. looks a friendly bloke, must say.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 15, 2012)

brixtonvilla said:


> Think we're talking about the same person, unfortunately. Seems to be a long way off her meds. Not a "character" in a good way, sadly :-(



It just seems to be an awfully long time to be roaming the streets in that state.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I've been meaning to ask this for a while.. there's a woman who is often to be found on the stretch between the main Tulse Hill entrance to the park and the parade of shops down at the bottom of Tulse Hill (near the Hootenanny). She is an older lady with greying hair, often erratically dressed and often really in distress. I have stopped to talk to her a few times and she is usually really agitated with a very long story about people being out to get her/bugging her phones/watching her etc. I always wonder who she is, where she lives - she's obviously a neighbour - and why she's wandering the streets like that. She's obviously very unwell. She's been here for at least the last 5 or so years - maybe longer, I've lost track of time.



She's been about for easily 10 years. Always with a tale about someone being in hospital and needing phone money....always very distressed.


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2012)

story said:


> I have a photograph of me wearing that python round me neck



i remember that dude. he used to wear the python on his head i think


----------



## leanderman (Jan 16, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> She's been about for easily 10 years. Always with a tale about someone being in hospital and needing phone money....always very distressed.



yes. she borrowed my mobile last week, using a reason just like that


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 16, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> She's been about for easily 10 years. Always with a tale about someone being in hospital and needing phone money....always very distressed.



I thought it might be longer.. we've been on this stretch about 10 years now but I wasn't sure if she'd been around the same amount of time.  A lot of her stories have been real conspiracy theory stuff - phone being tapped, people watching her.  I find myself wondering how is it she's not cared for?  And who does one contact if concerned about someone like that?  I used to stop and talk to her but I have to be honest and say that now I avoid it because it never seems to help and I don't really know what I'm doing.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> i remember that dude. he used to wear the python on his head i think


there's a photo of him on the cover of one of the Alabama 3 albums. He's still around.....minus the snake.


----------



## MissL (Feb 1, 2012)

i don't think this guy's been mentioned yet...  the rasta guy on a mobility scooter who drives as fast as he can into oncoming commuters during rush hour. he's great.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

MissL said:


> i don't think this guy's been mentioned yet... the rasta guy on a mobility scooter who drives as fast as he can into oncoming commuters during rush hour. he's great.



I bet the commuters he nearly rams down don't think he's great


----------



## OGJC (Jan 11, 2016)

RIP to one of Brixton's most famous characters
David Bowie.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 11, 2016)

OGJC said:


> RIP to one of Brixton's most famous characters
> David Bowie.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 28, 2016)

Xeno said:


> REPENT. AND BE. BAPTISED.
> 
> Good monicker for him, as that’s how he speaks, _but I know he is called *Gustav Adolphus Warren*_.  He used to proclaim his name during his morning preachings outside the tube station.  I have a soft spot for him because he does not appear, like most of them, to have lost his sense of humour when he lost contact with reality.
> 
> There is a much grimmer, mid-30s, white guy with blond hair who does a similar schtick to Gustav Adolphus.  I seem to recall someone did a piece on telly about the white blond guy, which I remember noticing because I thought Gustav Adolphus would have made a more interesting subject. _He has the physique of a *boxer*_ ...



See:  Street Preachers of Brixton: Carlton Warren, ex-boxer (click for more)





Source:  The person who runs the website​


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 28, 2016)

So sad that so many of the characters have passed away or disappeared.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 28, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> See:  Street Preachers of Brixton: Carlton Warren, ex-boxer (click for more)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Buzz article is very informative and sympathetic I thought.

I would love to know what makes people need to preach. Unlike doorstep canvassing it is does not seem to need any interpersonal contact, and undoubtedly does more for the preacher than for the audience.

The new development I find slightly creepy is the current Jehovah's Witness policy of mutely standing at tube stations with leaflets clutched in outstretched hands. This seems to violate all common sense in that the prospective convert has to make the first move.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 28, 2016)

CH1 said:


> The new development I find slightly creepy is the current Jehovah's Witness policy of mutely standing at tube stations with leaflets clutched in outstretched hands. This seems to violate all common sense in that the prospective convert has to make the first move.



I think it's more about service to the lord - being a witness - than being in the spirit of hardcore evangelism.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2016)

CH1 said:


> The new development I find slightly creepy is the current Jehovah's Witness policy of mutely standing at tube stations with leaflets clutched in outstretched hands. This seems to violate all common sense in that the prospective convert has to make the first move.


So much better than the auld corner someone in the street and grind them down till they take a copy of the watchtower


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 29, 2016)

This thread made me remember the guy who used to dance all day outside the entrance to the Granville Arcade/ Brixton Village. The Atlantic road entrance. Does anyone remember him? He was a fixture for a long time. Remember one day the police tried to move him on. The Jamaican ladies out shopping had row with police when they saw this and the cops backed off.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> This thread made me remember the guy who used to dance all day outside the entrance to the Granville Arcade/ Brixton Village. The Atlantic road entrance. Does anyone remember him? He was a fixture for a long time. Remember one day the police tried to move him on. The Jamaican ladies out shopping had row with police when they saw this and the cops backed off.


You can see him @ 36-37 seconds in on this 1982 Thames News clip posted in the Brixton General History thread by cuppa tea

The arches and railway station staircase look in much better nick don't they? This clip is clear video evidence of 30 years+ neglect by British Rail/Railtrack/Network Rail.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 29, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> So sad that so many of the characters have passed away or disappeared.






*How is Elder Joe Benjamin?*​


----------



## Winot (Aug 29, 2016)

I haven't seen him for years.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 29, 2016)

CH1 said:


> You can see him @ 36-37 seconds in on this 1982 Thames News clip posted in the Brixton General History thread by cuppa tea
> 
> The arches and railway station staircase look in much better nick don't they? This clip is clear video evidence of 30 years+ neglect by British Rail/Railtrack/Network Rail.




That was fascinating. The bits of it that look derelict were due to the Council still pursuing some of its plans to demolish central Brixton. Many boarded up properties were CPOd by the Council then squatted.Why central Brixton ended up with so much "short life". 



Yes that’s him in the clip. Wonder what became of him.

Agree about the arches. In fact what surprises me is that the stretch of Atlantic road from CHL to Brixton road looks much more of a shopping centre than now. A wide range of shops.

Also noticed that the shops were not encroaching on the pavement.


----------



## phillm (Aug 30, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> That was fascinating. The bits of it that look derelict were due to the Council still pursuing some of its plans to demolish central Brixton. Many boarded up properties were CPOd by the Council then squatted.Why central Brixton ended up with so much "short life".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great video though they seemed scared to get out of the car and got a robsut response when they pass the rec on the way back. That's where I bought a packet of oregano once and as a sucker on another occassion bought a tenner's worth of road tar- when a tenner was a lot of money then.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Aug 30, 2016)

I bought a five quid deal from a man in a superman t-shirt on Atlantic Road. It was a few seeds and stalks  with mixed herbs. Not "herbes de provence"; gentrification hadn't started back then.


----------



## phillm (Aug 30, 2016)

After that I got wise and insisted on smelling it and inspecting it - even then on one occasion had a palming worthy of David Nixon - that was years before I discovered the delights of Greenleaf Cafe on Landor Road - must have had SUCKER tattooed on my head or something. Selling fake 'illegal' drugs is a criminal offence in the US.


----------



## robbie11 (Oct 18, 2016)

coccinelle said:


> There was another interesting resident of Brixton, about 15 years ago called Jack Adams.  An oldish guy (late 50s/early 60s), he was a well-known associate of the Krays: a real old-school gangster, not just a squitty little thug.  He ran a studio under the arches in Barrington Road and it was he who brought all the old-time London gangsters to do an album for Tricky.  People like Great Train robber Tom Wisby and Tony Lambrianou and Mad Frankie Fraser. Jack was on the album too
> 
> He was in the Prontaprint on Coldharbour Lane one morning in the mid 90s when it was steamed by a gang of Peckham yoot.  Jack decked about two of them and bit off the cheek of another before he was knifed and had to be taken to hospital in an air ambulance.
> 
> He built up a chain of petrol stations with money from Charlie Kray and, when he retired (gangsters retire?), for tax reasons he made them all over to his wife.  She promptly divorced him.



I am from california i remember Jack ,,,wonder what happened to him...he recorded all kinds of reggae bands and the slo ponies (aka the sea lords)  a surf band from california..Jack told us he got the money to buy the studio and his house in brixton(and a villa in Spain also)when he robbed an armored car and hid the money at his "mums" house..when he got out of brixton prison the money was still there..he said it was worth it...he was very cool recorded our stuff for free


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 19, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> See:  Street Preachers of Brixton: Carlton Warren, ex-boxer (click for more)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carlton used to be one of the bouncers in the Hobgoblin - the 'old' Hob, in about 2003-2005 - genuinely nice guy. And usually totally quiet and peaceful (unlike when he's preaching  )


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 19, 2016)

Brixton tube station is not the same without the aba shanti.


----------



## ash (Oct 19, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> Brixton tube station is not the same without the aba shanti.


Yeah - where's he gone ??


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 19, 2016)

ash said:


> Yeah - where's he gone ??


they dont use the Rec for the parties anymore - mostly at the Scala in Kings Cross nowadays - so I guess there's less point advertising it around here. They still put flyers in local shops tho.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 19, 2016)

aba shanti i man can often be seen + heard at Oxford Circus station these days


----------

